# Max scores his first wild bird!!!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Gas $65.02, shotgun shells $12.02, dog food $14.27, seeing your puppy point and find his first wild bird priceless. Max went out on his first real hunt yesterday, he just turned 1. He stopped in the road and froze up. One big blue crashed out of the bushes and headed over the cliff. I hit the bird on my second shot and watched it crash land at the bottom of the canyon. My buddy Jason shot the second bird as it flushed. I got Max down where the bird was and kept telling him "dead bird, dead bird" he headed off a different way then I thought the bird ran. I was trying to get him to come back to me when he comes walking back with the bird. He did a excellent job the rest of the day, this dog knows what he is doing. I was blown away by his preformance yesterday, Max is going to be one heck of a hunting dog.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

That's awesome! A "Lifetime" memory for sure!

Rick


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you remember Max? I was with Zim and Darin last spring training, he was a lot smaller then.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing your story. Looks like Max will be a great hunting partner!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Super!!!!! Nice looking dog...pup


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> He did a excellent job the rest of the day, this dog knows what he is doing. I was blown away by his performance yesterday, Max is going to be one heck of a hunting dog.


Sheeeit! Wait till he's five years old... :shock:

I'm tellin ya, those GWP's come pre-trained to hunt birds! All that point, hunt drive, retrieve, and tracking ability is already between his ears. All you gotta do is take them hunting. Right Zim?!!! Outstanding!

God job buddy, give ol Maxi-pad a scratch on th head for me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That is 'Sir' Maxi-pad now he is royalty.... 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking pup there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats, nice job! My young pup did great as well, I expected the usual, point birds and retrieve...but what made me excited was to see him naturally back my female pointer on one of her finds!!! That made the whole trip worth while.

Again, congrats NS!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! That's a point you'll remember forever! Great picture too!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

north slope said:


> Gas $65.02, shotgun shells $12.02, dog food $14.27,


I am so happy gas prices are going down in time for the hunts. I can fill my truck of with $95 bucks now instead of $115.!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice job. nice looking pup.


----------

